# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Arranca la limpieza del vertido tóxico de la «laguna negra» de Arganda

## Jonasino

> El Gobierno regional destinará 14,5 millones para unos trabajos que durarán seis años. Con lo extraído se preparará un combustible para destinado a las fábricas de cemento
> Arranca la limpieza del vertido tóxico de la «laguna negra» de Arganda
> comunidad de madrid
> Para la limpieza se usan dos bombas sumergibles suspendidas en torres de 30 metros de alto y 50 de brazo
> 
> Los trabajos para limpiar la balsa de aceite de Argandahan arrancado este lunes con el fin de extraer, en una primera fase, 41.000 metros cúbicos de residuos, como ha informado desde el Parque regional del Sureste el consejero de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio, Borja Sarasola.
> 
> El consejero ha detallado que así se da el pistoletazo de salida al mayor proceso de restauración de un espacio natural contaminado por hidrocarburos ejecutado hasta la fecha en toda Europa. La balsa fue generada por los vertidos ilegales realizados a finales de los años 80 por Aceites Ulibarri y Piqsa, una empresa dedicada a la regeneración de aceites industriales usados. Los vertidos se acumularon en una balsa equivalente a cinco cosos taurinos.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.abc.es/madrid/20141202/ab...412011629.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si ésta vez va a la vencida. Porque la limpieza de ésta gravera convertida en laguna es el cuento de nunca acabar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Eso.A ver.
Y para bola de cristal sobre el futuro, esta es la recreación de cómo puede quedar al final de los trabajos:

(Fuente 20 minutos)

----------

MarDeCastilla (26-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

http://almanaquenatural.blogspot.com...el-parque.html

Unos coches y furgonetas arrojados a una laguna muy cercana a la del Aceite, al lado.

 Una pena éstas lagunas que han quedado, tras la explotación de graveras, no se aprovechen como expansión lúdica y de ocio para la cercanísima población madrileña. París habilitó determinadas graveras similares a éstas como reserva de agua para caso de guerra tras la WWII

 Hay unas posibilidades magníficas.


Aquí sólo se ven unas pocas.
Y como ésto está toda la vega del Jarama.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (26-may-2015),Varanya (17-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y, como irá la limpieza y transformación en paraíso de la laguna?

Me extraña no haber visto a Borjita en bañador chapoteando en ella en la campaña electoral.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (26-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente:CM

----------

Los terrines (22-may-2015)

----------

